# SPOKANE FALL Field Trial



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Information for accessing the Open and Qualifying stakes at the trial grounds:*
I was told both stakes that start Friday will come into the field trial grounds through the third or yellow gate.* The Open will be in the big south field and the qualifying will be just inside the yellow gate.* Traffic must drive through the Qualifying test to reach the open so pause just inside the yellow gate and you will be waved through to the open when it is safe to cross through.

Even though I am not there physically, I will pass on any information given to me by the Marshalls or committee members regarding directions to the various stakes, call backs, results, etc.
Good luck to all and have fun!
Kareen


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Callbacks to the Qual 4th series Water marks: 12 dogs
1,4,6,7,9,10,12,13,14,15,17,21,


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the updates Kareen!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

kirkandlaura said:


> Thank you for the updates Kareen!


I'm having a hard time getting info. Everyone seems pretty busy. Is the Qual over and did you hear the results from Kirk?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

The Qual has one dog left to run in the am. It just got too dark on a test that was taking about 12min per dog. The Open did not finish either, 10 dogs to run tomorrow.


----------



## Rockin' K Retrievers (Jun 9, 2013)

The qualifying will finish tomorrow morning. The last dog had a no bird - gunner missed the flyer and it landed in the pond.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

jgrammer said:


> The Qual has one dog left to run in the am. It just got too dark on a test that was taking about 12min per dog. The Open did not finish either, 10 dogs to run tomorrow.


Thank you, Jean, for the update on both the Qual and Open! I would be happy to help post Results and callbacks for all the stakes if Marshals call me with the info. Dan has my number or you can PM me for it.
Good luck tomorrow and Sunday!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

The latest information from Dan Coleman:
For Saturday, Open is still through the yellow gate.* Amateur is also through the yellow gate.* 
The derby will not start until Sunday.* 
Qualifying has one dog still to run on Saturday to complete the stake.* 
The open did not finish the first two series and still has approximately 10 dogs to run on Saturday.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

19 dogs to AM land blind : Rotation 21-51-38
5 6 9 11 13 14 17 18 19 28 32 34 36 40 45 46 48 49 51 
The conditions are wet and windy & deteriorating by the hour. The AM test was a very tight triple; converging birds with a flyer to right in stiff cross wind blowing across the flyer and middle stations.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

AM callbacks to 3rd series water blind: 11 dogs. Starts with #51
11, 14,17,18,19,28,36,37,40,49,51. ( 37 was added back in for the land blind).


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Just heard that #26 Chip won the Open with handler Jean Grammer, owner Tom Hartl. Congratulations, Jean!
I only know that 2nd and 3rd place went to Jim Gonia (I'm sorry that I don't know which dogs) and 4th went to John Kornman ( I don't know which dog). If I hear later tonight I will post more.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

Woo hoo, Jean!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I know the judges gave results of the Qual to someone when it was completed this am....did they ever announce placements?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I know the judges gave results of the Qual to someone when it was completed this am....did they ever announce placements?


I have not heard them. I text Laura Lillebo, but she hasn't answered.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Jean/Tom


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't think Laura was there. If she was she was somewhere warmer than hanging out with us poor saps.  it was cooolllddd out. The weather driving home to the west side was wild the whole way. High winds and rain. The pass was horrible with heavy rain, winds and lots of standing water. Came home to some local power outages and limbs all over my road.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

And congrats to the winners of course. Probably a few of the toughest tests I've seen this year. Some really good dog work.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Jean and Tom and Chip!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

U.S. Labradors said:


> I have not heard them. I text Laura Lillebo, but she hasn't answered.


I heard that #14 Mako won the Qual. handled by Mike Taylor, owned by Dan & Kathleen Coleman. I don't know the other places . I have asked for them.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Just heard that #26 Chip won the Open with handler Jean Grammer, owner Tom Hartl. Congratulations, Jean!
> I only know that 2nd and 3rd place went to Jim Gonia (I'm sorry that I don't know which dogs) and 4th went to John Kornman ( I don't know which dog). If I hear later tonight I will post more.[/QUOTE
> 
> Open Results
> ...


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Dan Mako and Mike


----------



## ida richards (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations to John Kornman of Rockin' K Retrievers and Gunner, 4th in the Open and your first open placement !!! 
Congrats also to Pat Kilroy !!!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

The win for Chip/Jean qualifies them for the Nat Amat. Double congrats


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby callbacks after first series

1 2 4 5 6 8 9 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 25 26

Windy & chilly


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

AM 4th callbacks: 6 dogs. 14 18 19 28 36 49


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Go Jean and Chip! Get the Double Header.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby callbacks after second series

2 4 5 6 8 9 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 25 26

Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

AM results: 
1. 14 Cash o/Bechtel h/McBee
2. 49 Mozart o/h Dahlheim
3. 28 Boss o/h Little
4. 19 Chip o/Hartle and Grammer h/Grammer
RJ. 36 Bro o/h Laishley
JAM. 18 Allie o/h McNeill


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all Am placement and Jams


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

*Congratulations Bill and Jim*

Sorry Steve was unable to make it. You are exemplifiers of the good sportsmanship and the close friendships that no longer exist. Marilyn, after 4 1/2 years of judging, working trials and being a pleasant person I hope that your NOT receiving the all important win will mean that everyone BUT Marilyn,Mozart, and Eric will feel good.The spirit of the law has been violated purposely by some parties- obviously those people care ONLY for themselves no matter how much capital they may have.This is only a small part of why I am stepping back.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qual results:
1st #14 Mako, handled by Mike Taylor, owned by Dan & Kathleen Coleman
2nd#7 Cinder, handled by Eric Fangsrud, owned by Glenda Brown
3rd #21 Covey, owned and handled by Art Rourke
4th #12 Blaze, handled by Don Grenseman, owned by Don Grenseman and Mark Jones
RJ. ?
Jams 4, 10, 15, 17


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats to Team Rusty Moose- Great work Marilyn and Rob! Mo and Bro show...


----------

